# Hypnosis: En-tranced in the Procedure Room



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI: HarvardHarvard Women's Health Watch August 2000 Hypnosis: En-tranced in the Procedure Room http://www.health.harvard.edu/medline/Women/W0800d.html ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

This is very promising, however, I STILL WANT VERSED during a colonsocopy.







I'm not "there" yet Eric, & I doubt I ever will be.BQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks, Eric. Knowing how relaxing and powerful hypnosis is, I think I would be willing to try it!







JeanG


----------

